# Help pricing pasturing/feeding



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We have produced a lot of feed and will finish the season with more. Our winter pasture is planted also. I have been approached by local cattle growers about feeding and pasturing some of their animals. Our winter gains last year were very good--I suppose some were looking over our fence.

Not too much of this kind of arrangement here, I'm fishing for a daily fee or by the pound or? Patrick and I talked about it and figure: 1. The stock respects our fences, no wild ones

2. Every animal gets wormed and inspected for general health etc.

3. Weighed as they arrive

We are just trying to place a fair price. We have the pens and feeders for many head.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I know a local guy who does this for 4H kids, charges $6 a day for beef. I am not saying that this is the 'going' rate, but people pay $200 a month to board a horse in MY area too.

If I was involved in your situation, I would want to have some sort of by the pound, involved (grade premium perhaps also?), to give you the incentive to feed my critters well and for you to be able to pencil out, how much quality feed you could use profitability.

Larry


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

r82230 said:


> I know a local guy who does this for 4H kids, charges $6 a day for beef. I am not saying that this is the 'going' rate, but people pay $200 a month to board a horse in MY area too.
> 
> If I was involved in your situation, I would want to have some sort of by the pound, involved (grade premium perhaps also?), to give you the incentive to feed my critters well and for you to be able to pencil out, how much quality feed you could use profitability.
> 
> Larry


Larry, thanks for the reply. The idea of by the pound is good but we have a problem with the type and quality of cattle. One of the interested ranchers understands baleage and dairy quality feeding but wants to buy cheap "indian" (range) cattle and flip when any relative gains are made.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

What weight cattle are you referring to?? If you desire to charge per hd per month on cattle between 300-600# I'll guess $30-$40 per hd per month

Several yrs back for several Winters I grazed yearling calves(275-325#) on small grains normally from around Thanksgiving until the 1st to middle of June . I asked the same man that I grazed yearlings for how much he was having to pay this yr and he stated 45 cents per # of gain with a minimum 2% death loss. 2 # gain per day would gross around $30 per head per month.

IMHO man that is charging 4H kids $6.00 per day($180/month) is overcharging them. Most horse owners are in a class all to their own.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The only person I know who grazes outside cattle charges $1 per day per head, 60 day minimum. If they sell before the 60 day it still costs $60. They can not pull one at 30 days and replace it with another. This cuts down on the wannabe jockey. This does not include any feed other than grazing. Not certain how to figure in any shots or treatment if one gets a cough or runny nose.

It comes out close to the $30 per month Jim mentioned.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I just saw this ad on CL


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Tx Jim, thats the info I was fishing for! Thanks to all, Mike

I'd like some of those rich 4H's @ $6....that won't fly in Cochise County I think.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

azmike said:


> I'd like some of those rich 4H's @ $6....that won't fly in Cochise County I think.


Limited supply, you have to get in line behind me (and I am along way from the front, I was even offering A/C and heated rooms, 5 star hotel service). :lol: BTW, this guy is still putting up 1st cutting hay, the OG is so ripe the almost all the seed have fallen off (I'm on 3rd and 4th), so you can imagine the quality of the hay being fed.

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

azmike said:


> Tx Jim, thats the info I was fishing for! Thanks to all, Mike
> 
> I'd like some of those rich 4H's @ $6....that won't fly in Cochise County I think.


Take into consideration that the ad I posted is for an animal unit(cow & calf) not just a yearling which is the reason for higher charge per day


----------



## olschoolsteel (Mar 6, 2016)

I just read about this in a article I found today. I realize the author starts out talking about eggs but in the middle of the article he mentions wintering a herd for another farmer. The premise is they weigh the herd before they get to his place, then weigh them after, and the land owner gets paid X amount per pound in weight gain. Have a read. It might give you some ideas you can work out with your neighbor.

http://onpasture.com/2016/08/22/what-should-you-charge-for-your-eggs/


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I am charging 13.50 per head per month for summer grass, for winter wheat pasture I get 3.00 per 100lbs per month. They do the fencing where needed and take care of all water for livestock . Not many charge by the gain around here.


----------



## GNA_farm (Jul 21, 2014)

Around where I run beef (SE Montana) it's about $25-30/month per cow/calf pair. That includes no feed and it's your responsibility to keep them there (you fix fence). Mostly summer range though, people keep theirs close to home in winter for feeding...


----------

